# Interior Upgrades!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I added Infiniti I30 interior chrome door handles and locks and some vinyl door inserts(overlays)
I have my "old" black handles and locks for sale make offer...I will be trying to get in on a group deal from LeatherSeats.com for some Black Leather w/grey suede inserts w/grey Nissan stitching...later on....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that looks sweet


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i got a question. did you re color your interior black? it appears so since you have gray seats and i want to the same


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *i got a question. did you re color your interior black? it appears so since you have gray seats and i want to the same *




my interior is factory black w/charcoal grey cloth seats...I just have grey seat covers on the front seats


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

maxe you're interior looks very nice:cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice job--its those subtle little things that can somtimes make a big difference....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Who cut those diamond plated floor mats for you? I am in search of a pro that can do that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

good shit b, keep it gangsta ,fa shizzle my nizzle


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Who cut those diamond plated floor mats for you? I am in search of a pro that can do that. *



try here.....
http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/

Tell Jeff I sent you!
http://www.nissanforums.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4743


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

koffeebrown said:


> *good shit b, keep it gangsta ,fa shizzle my nizzle *








must be a brotha!


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn skippy and i dont mean the peanut butter


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *try here.....
> http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/
> 
> Tell Jeff I sent you!
> http://www.nissanforums.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4743 *


I been on that site Dogg, it's only for maxima's. Can they custom cut for anybody?? Glad to see some other brotha's in da house. we're not alone!!! LOL!!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I been on that site Dogg, it's only for maxima's. Can they custom cut for anybody?? Glad to see some other brotha's in da house. we're not alone!!! LOL!! *


they make them more than just for Maximas email Jeff or pm Jeff he is on here his username is...here....he will see what he can do.......trust me read man read..in his profile he has a GB going on some mats....

http://www.nissanforums.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4743

and 

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO! 

fa shizzle


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I see U guyz got a nice little vibe going here with each other--so please dont mind this Latin Brother's post......lol  

I checked out that site too and they didnt have a listing for Sentras or 200s.... The group buy doesnt include us either....

Id like these metal floor mats --I wonder if they would do it for us??---Maybe I should pm him instead of just wondering here huh??


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

nah son ,he cool with me i,m just glad ya,ll nookas on here are,nt like the motherphuckas on .net(altimas)that is ,here,s a link to my group and to get the inside scoop on koffee brown (pics) of my alty,still love the sentra though,i,m missing the shit out of my 87.HOLLA!!!!!http://groups.msn.com.Daltimatexperience


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

koffeebrown said:


> *nah son ,he cool with me i,m just glad ya,ll nookas on here are,nt like the motherphuckas on .net(altimas)that is ,here,s a link to my group and to get the inside scoop on koffee brown (pics) of my alty,still love the sentra though,i,m missing the shit out of my 87.HOLLA!!!!!http://groups.msn.com.Daltimatexperience *



the link does not work...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Maxedout!*

I hit ya boy up about the floor mats, he says he's lookin into it. Good lookin out Cuz!!!


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

MP, I tried PMing you but your inbox is full. So I'll just answer here. Short answer is yes, we can do it. We need either a B14 Sentra here in Atlanta, or at least the factory floormats. And once we get the template, the price will be the GB price. Thanks.




MP2050 said:


> *I see U guyz got a nice little vibe going here with each other--so please dont mind this Latin Brother's post......lol
> 
> I checked out that site too and they didnt have a listing for Sentras or 200s.... The group buy doesnt include us either....
> 
> Id like these metal floor mats --I wonder if they would do it for us??---Maybe I should pm him instead of just wondering here huh?? *


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *MP, I tried PMing you but your inbox is full. So I'll just answer here. Short answer is yes, we can do it. We need either a B14 Sentra here in Atlanta, or at least the factory floormats. And once we get the template, the price will be the GB price. Thanks. *



Alright so should I assume that this is or will be in tthe works...IM sure me and JT arent the only ones intrested....

Oh and I noticed that they have the universal metal floors that they sell at shops...Tell me why I should spend $100 on yours...


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

What universal floormats are you referring to? The little square ones? 

I would say that ours are worth the money because they are the only ones on the market that offer specific fitment for each car. We can make a little universal one like APC or 5Zigen for like $20 too, but we choose not to.



MP2050 said:


> *Alright so should I assume that this is or will be in tthe works...IM sure me and JT arent the only ones intrested....
> 
> Oh and I noticed that they have the universal metal floors that they sell at shops...Tell me why I should spend $100 on yours...
> 
> *


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *What universal floormats are you referring to? The little square ones?
> 
> I would say that ours are worth the money because they are the only ones on the market that offer specific fitment for each car. We can make a little universal one like APC or 5Zigen for like $20 too, but we choose not to. *



ALright then well besides the fitment are the floor boards a better material that the reg. APC metal mats and speaking of $$$--how much would this come out too--just give me an est.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd probably get a set if you guys made sentra Floor mats. I'm sick of those rubber mats constantly slipping outta place.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*B14's*

MP: I just PM'ed Evolution back about the floormats,and posted in the GB thread, that I am down to drive to the ATL to get this done. I just need a time and date!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: B14's*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *MP: I just PM'ed Evolution back about the floormats,and posted in the GB thread, that I am down to drive to the ATL to get this done. I just need a time and date! *


Aight bet then JT--lets get this going...I need to see how it would look on yours UKNOW


----------

